# Michigan Progressive Colision



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

Any one has that kind on his car? Ive got a question.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

You should be a bit more clear.

Are you talking about the company? There are only three types of collision coverage in MI... Limited, standard and broad from my recollection.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

I have broad form collision. Does that cover hitting a divider?


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes.

If you hit the divider out of driver error, the insurance company will say you will be at 100% fault. Since you have Broad form collision, you will have to pay the deductible OUT OF POCKET in regards to whatever repairs your vehicle needs.


----------



## bavariancapitol (Nov 22, 2017)

SmartAlex said:


> Yes.
> 
> If you hit the divider out of driver error, the insurance company will say you will be at 100% fault. Since you have Broad form collision, you will have to pay the deductible OUT OF POCKET in regards to whatever repairs your vehicle needs.


Yes i know. It was slippery and i hitted a divider. I see that with my broad form collision i have 500$ deductible and that i pay. This will be my first time doing a claim so what first

Do i take the car to the dealership make a repair cost invoice. Then go to to the insurance company with the invoice? They give me a check or they contact the dealership that will make the repair and then i leave the car there?

I am dont want to leave the car before knowing whats going to happen. I need to drive it but there is a knock so i need to get it done.

What if the repair is like 70% the worth of the car?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

This might sound like I'm trying to be a smart ass but I'm not...

You need to call your insurance company and they will tell you how to proceed.


----------

